# Jelly and Jam Without Pectin?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay pros, I need your opinions, lol. When I was young, I helped my grandmother can, and she made all her jams and jellies without using pectin. So why does everyone use pectin these days? 

Is it a safety issue, a consistency issue (although hers was always fine) or a convenience issue with just not having to cook it as long? Does it taste more fresh with not cooking it so long? Is it because the fruits are different nowadays? I know I sure can't find a peach, plum or apple that tastes as good as the ones she used to grow in her garden. I haven't tried grape since I'm not particularly fond of it. 

It's so expensive, and also what if the SHTF and there's none to be had? Can I use no-pectin recipes safely and if so what is the downside? Seems like everyone uses pectin these days, just wondering why and missing the "good" stuff my grandma used to make. Thanks!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have found that several fruits don't require it, blueberries, apples and figs are my favorite for this.

My mom makes her jam without pectin but it does require a much longer cooking time. I like the fresher taste of the shorter cooking time with pectin.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Quince gels on its own. It's the old-time source of pectin. Maybe you can make nice jelly of quince w/other fruit in it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Predominately a matter of ease and convenience. As already mentioned, using pectin requires much less cooking time.

But the type of fruit also plays a role. If you want straight strawberry jam, using commercial (or homemade fruit pectin) is almost required. And yes, you can make your own pectin if none was available.

From NCHFP:



> Apples, crab apples, gooseberries, and some plums and grapes usually contain enough natural pectin to form a gel. Other fruits, such as strawberries, cherries, and blueberries, contain little pectin and must be combined with other fruits high in pectin or with commercial pectin products to obtain gels. Because fully ripened fruit has less pectin, one-fourth of the fruit used in making jellies without added pectin should be underripe.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I use the low methoxyl pectin so I can make sugar free jams.


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't use pectin. I don't like the taste of my strawberry jam when I use it - too sugary, and not enough strawberry. It takes longer to make, but I prefer the results. In a SHTF situaltion, you could always go back to making your own pectin with apple peels.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, exactly the info I was looking for! I had read you could make your own pectin from apple peels, but I know she didn't do that, so was just wondering why all the recipes use pectin these days. I'll try some of your suggestions and some of the flavors too. Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Pectin=instant gratification, less fruit and more sugar.

I made killer red raspberry preserves last year using very little sugar and no pectin. I started out with about 4 pints of raspberries which I simmered for a while with a bit of sugar and added more to taste as it cooked down. We don't like seeds so I strained it at some point; I did push the pulp through. I ended up with just under 3 pints of not really firm but spreadable concentrated preserves that taste just picked to Bill. (I hate raspberries so, yes, they were just as nasty as fresh!)


----------



## clobby25 (Sep 28, 2020)

Kmac15 said:


> I have found that several fruits don't require it, blueberries, apples and figs are my favorite for this.
> 
> My mom makes her jam without pectin but it does require a much longer cooking time. I like the fresher taste of the shorter cooking time with pectin.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok, I am just a dumb partly trained guy, who recently lost his capable spouse, who never the less has been, and continues to be fairly comfortable in the kitchen. I recently made strawberry / rhubarb jam, always a staple in our house but 'could not be bothered' with pectin, I did boil (simmer) it down to help thicken but its still a little thin, usable but thin! As a vegetarian cheese sauce is someting I make from scratch all the time and it occors to me that the way we thicken sauces could work with jam ...am I way out to lunch or is this possible...?


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Fruit, sugar and lemon juice. Haven't used pectin in years.

Jeff


----------



## w_w_w_31 (Dec 2, 2020)

Since I acquired a copper jam pan, my usage of pectin has gone way down. We have access to literally tons of fruit (peaches, cherries, apricots, apples, pears, raspberries, black raspberries, blackberries), so we take advantage of that and share the bounty with all our friends. With the jam pan, I am much more easily able to control the boiling temps, that I can make most jam with no added pectin, and no burning. I highly suggest getting one if you process much fruit, as it makes it so much easier and enjoyable.

dave


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

w_w_w_31 said:


> Since I acquired a copper jam pan, my usage of pectin has gone way down. We have access to literally tons of fruit (peaches, cherries, apricots, apples, pears, raspberries, black raspberries, blackberries), so we take advantage of that and share the bounty with all our friends. With the jam pan, I am much more easily able to control the boiling temps, that I can make most jam with no added pectin, and no burning. I highly suggest getting one if you process much fruit, as it makes it so much easier and enjoyable.
> 
> dave


Woah, what? Special copper pan? Please tell me more, ive always used stainless


----------



## w_w_w_31 (Dec 2, 2020)

Mauviel Copper Jam Pan

Like this one. There are a bunch of makers for them, so do not get hung up with needing a certain name. It is about weight and shape.

I used stainless All Clad prior to getting the copper. I will never go back. The heat control is amazing. Last year I made a roasted peach jam with no pectin, and oh my!!! It is still our all time favorite, so far.

The biggest thing you need to do different is combine your fruit and sugar BEFORE you place it into the pan, due to the acidity of the plain fruit reacting with the copper.. The best patches of jam are the ones that we let the fruit and sugar macerate for at least 12 hours ahead of cooking. 

Plus, since the pan is so big, I am able to do a double or triple batch, compared to what I used to make. Even in a heavy All Clad stainless pan, I had to be a lot more active in the cooking process so I did not burn anything. Doing a full pot of jam in the copper pan is actually quite easy. I just wish I had purchased it sooner.

dave


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I tried a new recipe with cranberries, sugar, lime juice & orange zest...no pectin and it is wonderful. I may try a sugar free "sugar" in a new batch and see what it does.


----------



## Dirtyhippielady (Dec 27, 2020)

I use pectin only when I'm following a recipe. If I'm just using up fruit, I usually shred in a few apples instead. They cook down to nothing and thicken things nicely.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I use honey in place of sugar and an apple for the pectin. Seems to work very well.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't make much in the way of jam that needs pectin. My strawberry/rhubarb recipe includes a finely diced orange which provides the thickening. I think I'll give apples a try next time; I think they wouldn't add much of their own flavour to say...blueberry jam.


----------

